# Running Super Rich on the 1.6 Turbo



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well, i have white smoke out my exhaust like i said before...
i am using the jwt ecu on my t25 turboed ga16de...

i think this is what is robbing me of my power (doesnt feel like 7 psi, even though it is), and of course, its VERY expensive for all this gas...

now, i have some people telling me to get an safc and tune it, but im not suppose to with my jwt ecu...correct?

should i just get an adjustable fpr with a gauge and bring the fuel pressure down some?

any suggestions? if this is a repost, sorry...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check the connections on the wiring, check around the injectors to see if they're leaking.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> check the connections on the wiring, check around the injectors to see if they're leaking.




check the ecu wiring? or the fuel injecotr wiring? 

the injectors arent leaking from the top view...but i might have to take them off and take a better look...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

take 'em off, check the o rings, check the injector wiring


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> well, i have white smoke out my exhaust like i said before...
> i am using the jwt ecu on my t25 turboed ga16de...
> 
> i think this is what is robbing me of my power (doesnt feel like 7 psi, even though it is), and of course, its VERY expensive for all this gas...
> ...


White smoke? Fuel smoke is black or grey. You sure its not light grey? How is your turbo oil drain? pointing straight down and above the oil level in the pan? You got a 0.060" restrictor in the oil feed?

Is your head gasket ok, is the smoke steamy?

Mike


----------

